

Why Pascal Is Not My Favorite Programming Language – Current Status - mariuz
http://wiki.freepascal.org/Why_Pascal_is_Not_My_Favorite_Programming_Language

======
fithisux
It would be more interesting if Walter Bright had a similar article. I wonder
what would be the the FPC response.

